# ikea kids beds



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

We're making a trip there this weekend to get a new bed & stuff for my son's new "big boy room". I read the other thread about bed sizes, but didn't want to veer that off-topic... But I have a question that I couldn't figure out from the ikea website.

Their "kids beds" like the kritter one and such, are those the same as "toddler" beds that use a crib mattress? Or are they twin size? Or in-between?

I guess I am trying to figure out, depending on which one we get, if we will also need to buy an Ikea mattress and sheets - or do most of their kids beds fit standard size mattresses and sheets?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I've seen a bunch of Ikea kids beds that look like you could probably get away with tucking standard size sheets around them. But I'd think you would have to get the Ikea mattress that fits.

Personally, I would avoid "kid size" or junior beds. Because you'll just have to move the kid up into a regular bed at some point, anyway, and why pay twice?

We have Ikea bunk beds. We got the very smallest standard size (we have a small room), and it's held up great the last 6 years. It's solid wood and we bought twin size futons for each level.


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

Well initially I planned on getting a twin bed, but I couldn't tell on the ikea website if the "kids beds" were the same size as a twin. He's only 2, so would use it for a while - and we are skipping a toddler bed altogether. I like that they seem lower to the ground than a normal twin? I guess it's just hard to tell online, it will probably make sense to me when I look at them in person.


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

A friend who got her toddler an Ikea toddler bed said that she had to get the ikea mattress to go with it. The crib mattress did not fit it.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

,kritter is definitely not twin size, it is the junior size, doesn't fit the crib mattress or twin mattress.


----------



## RollerCoasterMama (Jul 22, 2008)

I just crawled out of a Kritter bed leaving my son napping.

It's lower to the ground, bigger than a crib-mattress, and smaller than a twin. I don't know if anywhere else sells the mattresses, but they weren't very expensive. They sell the sheets too (which wash up nice and soft).

I was going to skip the toddler bed and go straight to the twin too, but I'm really happy with the Kritter bed we chose! It will fit him for several years (heck, I can sleep on it if I curl up my feet a little). And he's a very self sufficient guy so he likes being able to crawl in and out on his own. We never had any need for additional safety rails since it's so close to the ground.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I was disappointed when I figured out that the Ikea kids beds weren't twin sized too. So we're just going with the Malm twin in birch veneer color. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10074929 I like that the headboard is solid and it isn't too high.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

we have the Ikea twin bed with a trundle under it - (similar to Malm, but I think it's different) we've had it for 4 years, I guess. If you're concerned about being close to the ground, get the trundle and use it first.

I also recommend skipping the middle size so that you have a comfy bed to lie with him, just in case.

--janis


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

I was disappointed when I figured out that the Ikea kids beds weren't twin sized too. So we're just going with the Malm twin in birch veneer color. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10074929 I like that the headboard is solid and it isn't too high.
I was looking at the Malm bed online too... but I can't figure out if you could attach a traditional bedrail to it? (Either the IKEA one, or we have one with the rails that slide under the mattress...) I'd be worried about him falling off without a rail.


----------

